# Your top 10 movies



## habilis (Apr 11, 2003)

Mine are:

1. Blade Runner
2. Alien
3. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
4. Heat
5. Good Fellas
6. Ghost in the Shell
7. The Godfather
8. Predator
9. The Professional
10. Shawshank Redemptioon

Also, as cheesy as it might be, I still love Godzilla movies, and I always watch them whenever they're on.


----------



## Trip (Apr 11, 2003)

In no specific order:

1. Batman Forever
2. Big Daddy
3. Mr. Deeds
4. Anger Management
5. Predator II
6. Terminator II
7. Final Fantasy
8. Spawn
9. Daredevil

All are extremely amazing movies, but i'd say Spawn and Daredevil deserve the worlds greatest movie award!


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 11, 2003)

Also in no specific order

Pleasantville
The Matrix
Back To The Future II
Clerks
Dogma
Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back
Back To The Future
Baseketball
Cannibal The Musical
Bowling For Columbine

I love Kevin Smith movies. Michael Moore is soooo cool. I went and saw him speak at a local college. Matt Stone and Trey Parker are comedy geniuses. the other movies just rock.
::ha::

PS. Trip: I feel pretty. oh so pretty.


----------



## binaryDigit (Apr 11, 2003)

Mine, sorta ordered, though not strictly:

A Clockwork Orange
Blade Runner
Birdy
Pulp Fiction
Ninth Configuration
Alien
Seventh Seal
M
Jacobs Ladder
Lawrence Of Arabia
Dead Alive
The Fly (remake)

BTW, I think it's important to point out the difference in ones "favorite movies" and movies that one thinks are the best.  There have been plenty of movies that I've enjoyed tremendously but I would classify them as "guilty pleasures" and not really "good movies" (i.e. good in a technical sense).

Oh and it is of course interesting to see how the answers differ along demographic lines (esp age and country of residence).


----------



## mrfluffy (Apr 12, 2003)

9. 12 monkeys
8. escape to victory
7. toy story
6. lotr p1
5. lotr p2
4. tremors 2
3. tremors 3
2. tremors
1. saving private ryan

could only think of 9, just got up. tremors 4 will be there when it's both produced and released


----------



## toast (Apr 12, 2003)

1. Blade Runner (Ridley Scott)
2. Warriors (BBC)
3. The Life of Brian / Holy Grail / The Meaning of Life (Monty Pythons)
4. Full Metal Jacket (Stanley Kubrick)
5. The Exorcist (William Friedkin)
6. The Party (Blake Edwards)
7. Ring (US version by Gore Verbinski)
8. Ghost in the Shell (Masamune Shirow)
9. Clockwork Orange (Stanley Kubrick)
10. The Big Lebowski (Joel and Ethan Coen)


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 14, 2003)

My 10 greatest movies? No way!

Maybe I can post my 10 favorite movies of each decade but not my 10 favorite movies of all time... This is SOOOOOO difficult for me because I ::love:: many movies TOO much! And even if I could post my 10 movies for each decade, still it is hard to do... Maybe 10 favorite movies of each year!?


----------



## fryke (Apr 14, 2003)

Devil's Advocate
The Anniversary Party
The Matrix
Serial Experiments Lain (okay, either a loooong movie or short series)
Mononoke Hime
Ghost In The Shell
Sen To Chihiro...
Stand By Me
The Unbearable Lightness Of Being
The Crow

Don't want to give numbers to them, as some are too different from each other and belong to a completely different part of my life...


----------



## JML (Apr 14, 2003)

Godfather 1 & 2
Scarface
Natural Born Killers
Up in Smoke
Private Parts
Taxi Driver
A Clockwork Orange
The Wariors
Airplane
Fast Times at Ridgemont High

Those are just 10 favorites off the top of my head.

I should also give a mention to Old School. Too new to be a favorite, but it may be one day. Have to watch it another 420 times (At least). But, damn that was funny.


----------



## tk4two1 (Apr 15, 2003)

No order of course...

Pulp Fiction
Star Wars
Evil Dead 2
Alien(s)
Happy Gilmore
se7en
Shawshank Redemption
2001
2010


----------



## kermit64 (Apr 15, 2003)

top 10 favorite movies

big
jerry mcquire
the big lebowski
die hard
rushmore
rounders
dead poet's society
aliens
high fidelity
the frighteners

all of these movies are amazing


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 23, 2003)

Mine in no particular order:

1. Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring/The Two Tower (ok, so that's 2 movies)
2. Spiderman
3. The Matrix
4. Ben-Hur
5. Gladiator
6. Monty Python: The Holy Grail
7. Braveheart
8. The Patriot
9. A Knight's Tale
10. Saving Private Ryan


----------



## anerki (Apr 25, 2003)

Sort of, this changes though ...

*Eyes Wide Shut* (Stanley Kubrick's masterpiece, a movie about seduction)
*Gladiator* (A brilliant movie about Rome)
*Kuzco: The Emperor's New Groove* (Most humorous movie I ever saw!)
*Star Wars: Return of the Jedi* (Brilliant for it's time, wonderfully done)
*Clockwork Orange* (Violent, crazy, Kubrick)
*Titus* (Shakespeare but with lots of anachronisms)
*Back to the Future I* (Need I say more? One of the first movies I really liked)
*Grease* (Excellent, exremely relaxing! Musical in the 60s (I thinks))
*Taxi* (French movie about a taxi driver with an incredible Renault 406)
*Natural Born Killes* (You just _have_ to love this flick!)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

found this thread really late, 

my top ten fav. movies not in order would be 

Pulp Fiction
Goodfellas
Godfather 1and2
Star Wars
Star Trek VI
Raging Bull
Wallstreet
Apocalypse Now
Reservoir Dogs
Full Metal Jacket

i am however going to watch A Clockwork Orange tonight so that may change


----------



## TheUnknown (Aug 5, 2003)

Silence of The Lambs
Jacob's Ladder
The Matrix
Matrix: Reloaded
Happy Gilmore
Red Dragon
Se7en
Blade Runner
Hannibal
Thirteen Ghosts

I'm a horror movie fan, but partly sci-fi.


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm with hulk on this one.  I couldn't give you my top 10 favy movies of all time, even if you could give me a list with all the movies I've ever seen, but my all-time favy would have to be The Matrix.  I like lots of movies, but I like that one overall for many reasons.

BTW: I think Grease was '50s...


----------



## Randman (Aug 5, 2003)

GoodFellas, Godfather I & II, Full Metal Jacket, Clerks, The Big Lebowski, Forrest Gump, The Untouchables, Saving Private Ryan, Teen Wolf (ok, just joking about Teen Wolf), Pulp Fiction.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 5, 2003)

oh, i forgot The Untouchables and True Lies, maybe Hulkaros and Arden are right about having a top ten movies


----------



## Ricky (Aug 6, 2003)

Hmm..  No particular order...

The Matrix
Antitrust
Kung Pow: Enter the Fist
Finding Nemo
Shrek
The Sixth Day
Star Wars Episode 6
Mr. Deeds
Pirates of the Caribbean
Star Wars Episode 4


----------



## pjman (Aug 9, 2003)

in no order...

The Shining
Annie Hall
Manhattan
2001
The Big Leboski
Eyes Wide Shut
Notorious
Mullholand Drive
The Godfather
Pearl Jam: Touring Band 2000  

...definatly forgeting some.

nice to see Kubrick getting the respect he deserves around here.   Evidence the Apple users exellent taste.


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 9, 2003)

Office Space
Walking Life
Cidade de Deuce
The Breakfast Club
A Clockwark Orange
The Empire Strikes Back
Citizen Kane
Dr. Strangelove
L'avventura
Empire Records

I guess my favorite would have to be Cidade de Deuce. It was absolutely brilliant. It's a shame I had to see it via DivX, since it's not available in the USA. Anyone who hasn't seen it, stop what you're doing and find it, or if you live in the big 50 like I do, go and search for it online.


----------



## Trip (Aug 9, 2003)

If I posted my favorites here the thread would be burnt to a crisp and I'd be sent off to prison for sure.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Okay...

I just saw Office Space today (well Saturday), and it was hilarious.


----------



## Cat (Aug 11, 2003)

Shrek (seen it a dozen times)
Le fabouleux destin d'Amelie Poulain (marvelous, simply marvelous)
Non ci resta che piangere (great movie)
Doctor Strangelove (Peter Sellers is realy good in this one)
Space Odissey 2001 (The book is better, but still ...)
Forrest Gump (wonderful)
Fantasia (the old one, of course)
Dinner for one (well, not really a movie ...)
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly (an absolute classic)
... and all of the Monty Python movies!

Hulk and arden are right, it's really difficult to give a definitive list. IN other occasions I would probably have listed other movies. Maybe we could do a top ten per genre?


----------



## Mat (Aug 11, 2003)

In order

1. The Matrix
2. Austin Powers 1
3. Lord of the Rings
4. Joe Dirt
5. Austin Powers 2
6. Lord of the Rings 2
8. Austin Powers 3
9. Happy Gilmore
10. There's Something About Mary

Mat


----------



## quiksan (Aug 11, 2003)

since they range some different genres, I don't think they should be classified in a certain order


braveheart
cool hand luke
office space
ocean's eleven (new one)
Black Hawk Down
star wars (I count them all as 1)
Bad Boys
Bad Boys 2
The Burbs
the matrix


----------



## brianleahy (Aug 11, 2003)

FYI: Grease was about the 1950s, though it came out in 1978.   It was a stage musical for years before the film came out, but the script was altered significantly for the big screen.  In fact, it was the popularity of the live musical 'Grease' that prompted the TV studios to go ahead with 'Happy Days'...

My faves: I like FX, but eye candy alone doth not a movie make...

2001: A Space Odyssey - True Sci-Fi, not just a western/swashbuckler set in outer space.  Plus, though made in 1968 -  the year I was born - the effects, sets, props etc. remain unsurpassed in their plausibility.

Alien (1) - Bar none the scariest film I have ever seen.   A lot more far-out than 2001:ASO, but as a sci-fi horror film, outstanding.  Alas, the sets and technology in that first film look kinda dated now.



I'll add more as I think of them...


----------



## cfleck (Aug 11, 2003)

movies are like music to me.  it all depends on my mood.

i can't believe no one mentioned anything from the Rocky series.  there are no better pump you up films.

am i the only one who thinks "the good, the bad, and the ugly" was overrated?  i watched it and found it amazingly boring.  i usually like westerns, but not that one.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Which version?  I believe the Leonardo DiCrappio version was a remake.

Brian: Don't you love that transition from flying bone to flying ship?


----------



## cfleck (Aug 17, 2003)

i hope you are kidding about the di caprio version.  eastwood man!


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

I can't choose only 10 or to put them in order. A try:

- Godfather I- III
- Blade Runner
- Matrix
- Pirates of the Caribbean (I could watch it again and again..)
- Carne Tremula ('Live Flesh', Almodovar; any Almodovar film is my favorite so should be in the list too: Todo Sobre Mi Madre (All About My Mother), Hable Con Ella (Talk To Her) etc)
- Shrek or Monsters Inc. or Ice Age - or all of those. I love cartoons that are not for adults only
- Requiem For A Dream
- Trainspotting
- The Long Goodbye (one of the only films I remembered exactly how I felt after seeing it 12 years ago)
- Man and The Naked Gun - series. I love mafia and 007 parodies 
- Nuovo Cinema Paradiso and Il Postino.


----------



## Randman (Aug 17, 2003)

Godfather III? Not to mock anyone's choices (especially when Adam Sandler gets several nods) but zip for Citizen Kane, Casablanca, It's A Wonderful Life, Wizard Of Oz and Gone With The Wind.
 But GF3? even Al distanced himself from that one, saying the intention was good. 

  Fryke, noticed you're a Lars fan. what did you think of Dogville? Saw it more than 3 months ago in Paris and still can't make up my mind about it.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 17, 2003)

III .. i've seen them all but never together. Umh. They are just so .. parody of itself. I think I'll watch all the gf's one day, first I then II then III ...


----------



## Randman (Aug 17, 2003)

You've seen the Godfather Saga, right? With the films all running in chronological order? A great way. Especially when you think Brando does a good imitation of De Niro even though it's the other way around. And the concentrated scenes of Michael from II are just striking. No time for pause, just more and more evil. Great stuff.

Other missing "classics": Blazing Saddles, Life Of Brian, Midnight Run, Big Trouble In Little China, Mad Max, Unforgiven, Raiders Of the Lost Ark, Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Khan, Dirty Harry, Rocky I/II.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 17, 2003)

i think that is ok to have Adam Sandler movies on someone list since because i view them differently, a movie like _Happy Gilmore_ or _ Billy Madison_ is just entertaining and makes you feel good even if it isnt a "deep film"  



> but zip for Citizen Kane


and i find Citizen Kane overated, i didnt find it as engaging as i expected, albeit the camera angles and cinematography were very good


----------



## brianleahy (Aug 19, 2003)

Arden: indeed, the longest flash-forward in film history!  I think I've read (though it was in no way obvious) that Kubrick & Clarke intended the ship to be an orbiting weapon satellite.   Hence a cut from an ancient weapon (bone club) to a futuristic one.


----------



## Easter (Aug 24, 2003)

This is very difficult to me ... the order change in accordance with weater, feeling, etc ... so I'll try to list the "everlasting top" in no particula order (they are all at the same fist place)

Amici miei 
...aka My Friends (1975) 
Amici miei atto II (1982)
...aka All My Friends Part 2 (1982) (International: English title) 
...aka My Friends Act II (1982) 
Amici miei atto III (1985)
...aka All My Friends Part 3 (1985) (International: English title) 
...aka My Friends Act III (1985) 
Blade Runner (1982) 
The Matrix (1999)
Il Buono, il Brutto, il Cattivo (and all Sergio Leone's "Spaghetti Western")
...aka Good, the Bad and the Ugly, The (1967) (USA) 
...aka Good, the Ugly, the Bad, The (1967) (USA: literal English title) 
Twelve Monkeys (1995) 
Trainspotting (1996) 
Léon (1994) (and all Luc Besson's movies expecially "the 5th Element)
...aka Cleaner, The (1994) 
...aka Professional, The (1994) (USA) 
Acción mutante (1993)
...aka Action mutante (1993) 
Kika (1993)  (and all Pedro Almodóvar movies)

and many others ...
something movies not viewed yet but in the check list:
Memento
clockwork orange
Lord of the Rings
The Big Leboski 
Fight club
...and many many others


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 24, 2003)

_The Big Lebowlski_ and _A Clockwork Orange_ are both awesome....in different ways


----------



## Arden (Aug 24, 2003)

cf25: I meant that's what I think of the actor, the "man," the person.  I'm sure his remake sucked too, although his last 2 movies are supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 6, 2003)

Yojimbo - Akira Kurosawa
Kaze no tani no Nausica - Miyazaki Hayao
The Tao of Steve
Focus
Magnolia


----------

